# Guinea Pig taken a huge growth spurt?



## Tinkerbell- (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a male guinea pig, around 2.5 years. He has always been the only guinea pig in my home. I have noticed in the space of a week, he is so much bigger, in length etc. Picking him up and he is so much heavier. He hasn't been eating any more than usual. Is this normal?


----------



## Squidgypigs (Jul 6, 2017)

Tinkerbell- said:


> I have a male guinea pig, around 2.5 years. He has always been the only guinea pig in my home. I have noticed in the space of a week, he is so much bigger, in length etc. Picking him up and he is so much heavier. He hasn't been eating any more than usual. Is this normal?


Most Guinea Pigs are fully grown at just over a year old, although some Rex pigs reported don't reach their full body physique until 2 years. If your boy has gained a lot of weight recently without an increase in diet (has he been out on the lawn lately?) I would say you need to consider a vet trip to rule out water retention or similar.


----------

